# Uncle Jimbo 2010 Distanzbuchse Rahmendrehpunkt



## Genchu (14. Juli 2013)

Nabend!

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich die Distanzbuchse käuflich erwerben kann? Einbauort sind die Drehpunkte der Lager am Hinterbau.
Maße sind (ca. hab grad keinen Messschieber):
Außendurchmesser: 14 
Innendurchmesser:   8
Tiefe:                    4











Danke schonmal...


----------



## -MIK- (15. Juli 2013)

Sind im Lager-Kit von Rose enthalten soweit ich mich erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Genchu (15. Juli 2013)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Sind im Lager-Kit von Rose enthalten soweit ich mich erinnere.



Hast du nen Link? Kann da nichts finden...

Edit: FÃ¼r alle die sie auch noch brauchen: [email protected] konnte mir weiterhelfen. 0,50 â¬ / Stk.

Best.-Nr. Bezeichnung 
1307025  ROSE Ersatzteil 971-0476


----------

